# New Photos Fancy Thread Fancy foaled 5/27 319 days Black pinto filly :)



## MBhorses (May 6, 2012)

Here is Fancy my AMHA/AMHR Homozygous for tobiano mare. She has had three foals so far.

This foal will be her four foal. She is bred to my Black Overo/Splashed Stud Elvis.They had a nice black pinto with blue eyes colt last year.This mare had mia her first foal at 308 days. 2010 filly i lost 312 days. 2011 She went 2 weeks late.I don't think she will make it to 336 days what you all think?I haven't put foaling alarm on her yet, because she didnt' have must udder yet, should I put it on her?I was going to give her prefoaling shots this week since she will be 300 days on 5/8

Fancy today 5/6/12







udder today


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2012)

Her vulva area is loose but I think it is because she has had several foals what you think?

stud she is bred to.
Elvis


----------



## REO (May 6, 2012)

She will have the shorter gestation this time, I feel. Not the long one.

Her vulva is big because it's getting ready


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2012)

REO said:


> She will have the shorter gestation this time, I feel. Not the long one.
> 
> Her vulva is big because it's getting ready


They are like us the more kids you have the wilder In areas you get LOL

The fillies are the ones she had short gestation. The colt is the one last year when she when two weeks late


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2012)

The only two dates she was bred was july 13 and July 14 only. If she went 336 days she would be due June 13, I don't think she will make it that far.I think she will go this month.I pray if she goes it if before May 16 or after,because My daughter is gradation is May16 which also my birthday.I pray if she goes early the foal will be okay.Her 300 day mark is May 8 this week.

Her daughter Mia who was born at 308 days had her first foal at 320 days.


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2012)

Let's guess what she will have just for fun while we wait





Last year this pair had a blue eyed black pinto colt

Fancy (Sorrel pinto)is brown eyed Homozygous for tobiano only colors are black pinto or bay pinto

Elvis (black splashed)is Blue eyed homozygous for black gene


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2012)

*She certainly looks as though she will go early to me - looking at your pics of her tummey, udder and hooha (incidently my girls never stay 'stretched' in their hooha between foalings, even those older ones who have had 10+ foal during their lives).*

*If you think she might foal in May (quite possible) are you not getting a bit late with the prefoaling shots? Just interested as we dont have to give shots over here in the UK (apart from tetanus if we want) and I had heard that the shots must be given 30 days before the possible foaling date, but perhaps that 30 days is not written in stone??*

*No idea what colour foal she will produce but I do know that it will be pretty special as she is a lovely mare and I have always liked Elvis. *





*Good luck and safe foaling!*


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

she is lovely



I voted above



I agree with the others I think maybe she could foal in the next 2 weeks... depending how fast she bags up... can't wait to see what they have



I'm hoping for blue eyes!!! 

good luck with foaling!!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

Yes I would say she has a week to 10 days left. My girls hooha's never look like that until a day or 2 before foaling. I would suggest you start watching her closely.


----------



## MBhorses (May 7, 2012)

fancy today 299 days


----------



## MBhorses (May 10, 2012)

Fancy today 302 days


----------



## MBhorses (May 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Can you take a picture standing at her rear and looking down her sides? From the side picture it looks like baby is laying low, but almost swimming sideways -- she looks so round and large. Hard to tell from the sides without seeing the sides from the back.


The back view is about the same as the other day.I think she might have drop some.I tried getting milk no luck, so I could test it.


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2012)

She's looking great - not long to go now in my opinion!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

yes she is progressing very well


----------



## MBhorses (May 13, 2012)

Fancy today 305 days

udder development is about the same





vulva area is very loose


----------



## MBhorses (May 14, 2012)

306 days


----------



## MBhorses (May 21, 2012)

Fancy today 312 days


----------



## Wings (May 21, 2012)

Looks liek those teats are starting to part


----------



## cassie (May 21, 2012)

she is looking good



next few days I think



I can't wait to see what she has!!


----------



## MBhorses (May 21, 2012)

I am on egg shells.I pray all goes well. I am looking forward to see what her and elvis have this year. they had a black pinto blue eyed colt tiny fellow.


----------



## MBhorses (May 23, 2012)

fancy today


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Wow she is looking great and very close



can you test her milk?


----------



## MBhorses (May 25, 2012)

fancy tonight 5/25/12









317 days


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Not long to go now


----------



## MBhorses (May 26, 2012)

Fancy tonight


----------



## MBhorses (May 26, 2012)

I would love for her to foal this weekend since I am off


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

she has made great progress, I hope she foals for you soon


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

Fancy foaled this morning around 8:45am Fancy foaled a black pinto filly.She is mostly solid black, she has white on shoulder area and legs.I think her left eye is blue not sure about right eye. she is totally different then taz from last year. She measure around 7 canon bone.I am so excited.I will post photos soon.


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

she is only few hours old

My daughter named her Jasmine





Her name will be Paint By Numbers ___________

Jasmine in her name somewhere

sire is Laurel Acres Double Vision

Dam Critter Farms Top Fancy Pants

He full sib is on my avator photo big different. Taz was mostly white with face markings she is mostly black no face markings.


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> VERY PRETTY GIRL!!!!! Love those white socks/stockings!!! Such a pretty little face, too!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS again!!!!


Thanks Foaling season is over for us.We are blessed with two pinto fillies


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

I am in love with her.She is so full of herself

she has to unfolded she is only few hours old


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

she has a white spot on her leg also


she has white on lower lip to. she also has few small white spots on back.


----------



## chandab (May 27, 2012)

Congrats! Very cute.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 27, 2012)

congrats!! she is a stunning little girl!


----------



## targetsmom (May 27, 2012)

Congrats - she is lovely!! I love those minimal pintos, with enough white for Pinto registration! Love the long legs too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 27, 2012)

congratulations on your new little beauty


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

Aw thanks you all.I am loving her.


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

Omg she is gorgeous



Congratulations what a stunning little girl, it looks like the filly fairy gave her tiny wings


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Omg she is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations what a stunning little girl, it looks like the filly fairy gave her tiny wings


YEA



Someone else can have filly fairy now until next year Lol


----------



## Wings (May 27, 2012)

Congrats! She is adorable!


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 27, 2012)

How stunning. She is a little doll. Congratulations!! I can see why you're in love with her.


----------



## MeganH (May 27, 2012)

Congrats! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## MBhorses (May 27, 2012)

We are thinking of calling the filly

Paint By Numbers Dancing Jasmine (because after birth she was a dancer LOL)

or Paint By Numbers Jasmine Vision


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 1, 2012)

five days old

Jasmine


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice... looking forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

oh my. she is just lovely! what a gorgeous neck and head she has!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 4, 2012)

Such a beautiful filly. She looks ready for the showring already


----------

